# A Different Animal Book for Children



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi there Kindle readers,

This, my second post on Kindle Boards, is about my second book, _The A to Z of Forgotten Animals_. Written for six to ten year-olds, this is a book which instructs children about many wonderful and endangered animals. _The A to Z of Forgotten Animals_, celebrates twenty-six of the world's most exotic creatures.

Deborah W Platt, Director of The Country Garden Daycare/Preschool of the United Methodist Church of
Waterbury:
"I loved it! The animals are interesting and the verse is amusing and holds your interest.
I think preschoolers would enjoy this book as well as your older target audience. I really
feel you have something special."

I'm hoping you'll consider this book as a Christmas gift; here is the link: 

Have a great day,
John Altson


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi there. I'm glad to see another one from Waterbury, CT on the Boards!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

John ----------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, Kindle Readers
There is still time before Christmas for your six to ten year old!

Have a great day!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Dear Kindle Readers
I wish you a Merry Christmas and thank you for your business.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Dear Kindle readers
Happy New Year and thank you for your business.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Dear Kindle Readers

Thank you for your business.

I wish you a joy-filled week.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello, dear Kindle readers

Again, many thanks for your business. My new book "The Id from Eden" will be coming out in the next two weeks. A notice will follow..

Have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning, dear Kindle readers

Thank you for your business and have a wonderful week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

I thank you for your business and hope you have a week filled with joy.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good day, dear Kindle readers

Thank you for your business and please checkout our brand new sci-fi novel, "The Id from Eden."

Have a great day!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good day, dear Kindle readers.

Thanks, again, for your business.

We had three feet of snow yesterday and may not get out for days. ;.(


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

It's blustery and cold here in CT. Can springtime be around the corner?

Thank you for your business and have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business and have a great week.

Spring will be here soon.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, dear Kindle Readers

Thank you for your business and have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, dear Kindle Readers

Thank you for your continued business.

Happy Daylight Saving Time!


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks like a wonderful book.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle Readers

Happy St. Patrick's Day and thank you for your business!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Dear Kindle Readers

Thank you for your business and have a great day!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Have a joyous Easter, Kindle readers!

Thank your for your business...


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello, Kindle Readers

Why not take this poetic tour of the zoo?


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business.

Promotion coming in a week or so!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle Readers.

Thank you for your business and watch for a promotion next week.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning Kindle readers


***********************

A free Kindle version to the first 24 readers who respond. Just shoot me a note with your e-mail!


************************


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you for your business, dear Kindle Readers

Have a great Mothers' Day!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business and have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Dear Kindle Readers

Thank you for your business. Have a safe and wonderful Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle Readers

Thank you for your business and have a wonderful week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning dear Kindle readers

Thank you for you business and enjoy the day!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Happy Fathers Day, Kindle readers

Thanks for your business...


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business and have a great day!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business and have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning, Kindle readers

Enjoying summer? Have a great day!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good day, Kindle readers.

Thank you for your business and have a sparkling week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business and have a joy-filled week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

Are you enjoying youir summer? Here is some good reading for you.

Have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

Have a great week...


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

Have a wonderful week and thank you for your business!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle Readers

Thank you for your business and have a wonderful Labor Day Weekend!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning, Kindle Readers

I'm workin on a kids' veggie book now... Same format, A-Z


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindlers

Thank you for your business and have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good day, Kindle Readers

Have a great week and thanks for your business.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business and have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning, Kindle Readers

Have a great week, and thanks for your business.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Happy Columbus Day, Kindle readers

Have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello, Kindle Readers

Good morning and have a wonderful week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, Kindle readers

I'm about to publish a children's book on vegetables, A-Z. Please watch for it soon. Kids will love it and you will too.

Have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business and have a great week...


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello, Kindle Readers

Check out my latest children's book on Amazon: Veggies. A-Z. It has some wonderful artwork by a young, talented artist.

Have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning, Kindle Readers

Have a wonderful week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business and have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business...

Have a great day!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

H, folks

Regrettably, this is my last post. I offered free Kindle books on Cyber Monday and got no takers.

Oh well.

Have a great Christmas holiday.


----------

